# Hungariun MIG crash



## sunny91 (Jun 15, 2005)

found this.

sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 15, 2005)

Great clip Sunny! I can't believe he stayed with the plane that long with it being on fire!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 15, 2005)

Trying to steer it away from structures maybe?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 15, 2005)

Yep - balls of steel!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 16, 2005)

Great vid, great pilot, damn shame about the plane.


----------

